# Only root recognise hardware after system upgrade (Resolved)

## knapie

Hi,

I can not find a sufficient answer in the forums, so I would like someone to help please:

I have done an emerge -uavD recently and since then

1. The system do not detect my souncard

2. I do not have access to removeable media (Both USB and CDROM) - No automounting nothing

3. The plasma battery monitor believes that there is no batery present in my notebook (Odd   :Shocked:  )

When I start KDE as root however, everything is working the way it should.

Maybe I need to add my username to a specific group?  I belong to the following groups:

```

knapie@knapie ~ $ groups

wheel audio cdrom games cdrw users portage knapie kvm vboxusers vnstat

```

Any Ideas?Last edited by knapie on Thu May 06, 2010 6:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## patrikas

Hello

 *Quote:*   

> 1. The system do not detect my souncard

 

1. How does it happen ?  As for permissions normally it's enough to be in 'audio' group, are you using pulseaudio or such ? it has it's own groups

 *Quote:*   

> 2. I do not have access to removeable media (Both USB and CDROM) - No automounting nothing

 

2. You need to be a member of 'plugdev' group, also 'usb'..

----------

## rh1

Try adding yourself to plugdev and usb. Also, probably not related but you might also want to add yourself to video group too

----------

## knapie

Thank you for the help.  Seems like the plugdev group was the culprit.

I just do not understand why that group disappeared.  (Assuming that I did belong to plugdev as the system used to work previously!)

----------

